# Thinking of building my own. (Edit: It's built)



## Studio E (Jan 15, 2022)

I'll be adding all my old hard drives other than my system and audio drives listed here.









Computer parts, laptops, electronics, and more - Newegg United States


Newegg is proud to offer United States the best prices, fast shipping and top-rated customer service for Computer Parts, Laptops, Electronics and more!




newegg.io


----------



## Alex Sopala (Jan 15, 2022)

For what they're charging for that 500gb hard drive, I think you'd be better off getting something bigger capacity. WD Blue 4TB are the same price.

Also, unless you specifically want the Noctua thermal paste, you probably don't need to buy any because the CPU will probably come with it. Not sure though, but that's a thing to check.

Do you need a power supply that small? If you go bigger, you could save some money.

Mouse and keyboard is all up to you, but my honest opinion is stick with what you have unless you need something different. I always used cheapo keyboards, so YMMV on that one.


----------



## Studio E (Jan 15, 2022)

Hey thanks, good points. I only chose the WD Black drive because I have had a few of them as audio and slower sample drives, that have been working for over a decade. They just seem super solid, and I'll probably stick with one that small because it's just my audio/project drive for Cubase. I generally off-load my projects to a way bigger archive drive when a project is finished.

The Power supply though. I didn't realize that I might be paying for a smaller form factor. I will definitely look into that. I don't know much about power supplies, other than I had one go bad once, and I want to make sure that I'll have plenty of power for all the hard drives and such I'll have, potentially about 8.

I just love that particular keyboard. It's what I'm typing with right now and they are just smooth as butter to type. Same with the mouse. I'll be keeping my current machine, so I do need new ones. 

Thanks again!


----------



## easyrider (Jan 15, 2022)

Studio E said:


> I'll be adding all my old hard drives other than my system and audio drives listed here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would wait for the Ryzen 7000 series coming later this year.

Its going to destroy Intel.

Also why would you build a new Computer and put mechanical drives in it?

Crazy behaviour!


----------



## Wedge (Jan 15, 2022)

I'd get something much bigger than the WD 500GB. The only reason to get a nonsolid state drive would be for cheap storage and that's tiny, so you couldn't store much. I'd get a 4TB instead. Unless you are adding a power hungry GPU, you don't have one listed, you don't need a 1000W power supply, 750 is way more than you need - and should be fine with adding most GPUs (I don't know about the top of the line ones though). I'm also not familiar with Super Power Leadx, I would suggest you check out Corsair or EVGA for your power supply. https://pcpartpicker.com/ - will help you select parts and show the prices at different places so you can save a few bucks.


----------



## Studio E (Jan 15, 2022)

Haha, everyone is hating on the little drive that could. I already have 3-2TB SSDs, a 4TB SSD, and a 7200RPM 4TB for Samples. The 500gb 7200 is for audio. I know everyone is all about SSDs, but I don't see the point as an audio drive. If there is one, I'll get yet another SSD, but I really don't need the speed at all for streaming audio tracks.

I do plan on adding a GPU at some point, so I will want a large power supply. I will look into the other options, or if anyone has a recomendation for a 1000 watt power supply, I'm all ears.


----------



## ashX (Jan 15, 2022)

Consider getting m2 nvme ssd disks instead of SATA just because they are 1) faster 2) wireless 3) take less space. And that motherboard supports 4x m2 slots.


----------



## Studio E (Jan 15, 2022)

ashX said:


> Consider getting m2 nvme ssd disks instead of SATA just because they are 1) faster 2) wireless 3) take less space. And that motherboard supports 4x m2 slots.


Ok, I'll look into those. I'm just really unfamiliar with them. Thanks!


----------



## Studio E (Jan 15, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I would wait for the Ryzen 7000 series coming later this year.
> 
> Its going to destroy Intel.
> 
> ...


But won't the "whosit whatchamathingy 8000" be out by then? Seriously, I know I just have to jump in at a certain point, and this will currently bwe such a HUGE improvement over my i73200, I'm not sure how much I care about waiting till the next thing. I eman, I have to be practical about just making it happen at some point, and I really have some big projects coming up very soon, and would love to be inspired by smoother workflow and less choking when I get to the mix stage or even with using certain VI's.


----------



## Studio E (Jan 15, 2022)

And since several of you have mentioned it, has anyone really noticed or documented a better experience using an SSD as an audio drive? I mean I really would like to know, because I'll do it, if there really is reason to.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 15, 2022)

Studio E said:


> Haha, everyone is hating on the little drive that could. I already have 3-2TB SSDs, a 4TB SSD, and a 7200RPM 4TB for Samples. The 500gb 7200 is for audio. I know everyone is all about SSDs, but I don't see the point as an audio drive. If there is one, I'll get yet another SSD, but I really don't need the speed at all for streaming audio tracks.
> 
> I do plan on adding a GPU at some point, so I will want a large power supply. I will look into the other options, or if anyone has a recomendation for a 1000 watt power supply, I'm all ears.


SSD- Less noise, less heat, less power, more reliability, more speed

Nvme Drive for OS.


----------



## Studio E (Jan 15, 2022)

easyrider said:


> SSD- Less noise, less heat, less power, more reliability, more speed
> 
> Nvme Drive for OS.


Ok, I'll go for it. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## easyrider (Jan 15, 2022)

Studio E said:


> But won't the "whosit whatchamathingy 8000" be out by then? Seriously, I know I just have to jump in at a certain point, and this will currently bwe such a HUGE improvement over my i73200, I'm not sure how much I care about waiting till the next thing. I eman, I have to be practical about just making it happen at some point, and I really have some big projects coming up very soon, and would love to be inspired by smoother workflow and less choking when I get to the mix stage or even with using certain VI's.


The 12900k is already legacy tech…it doesn’t even beat the 5950x outright and the 5950x was released a year ago.


----------



## Studio E (Jan 15, 2022)

easyrider said:


> The 12900k is already legacy tech…it doesn’t even beat the 5950x outright and the 5950x was released a year ago.


I'm no expert, but I have spoken to a DAW builder, who said it was a better way to go than the Ryzen. I'm not arguing, because I really don't have the smarts to on this, just saying. I'm kind of putting this together as a proven commodity. I'm still open minded, but am looking for something to just work with no hiccups. I've "heard" that there may be some glitches going the AMD vs Intel route, or adjustments to be made? I just really want to get this machine together and work.

Any comment toward that thought?


----------



## d.healey (Jan 15, 2022)

Alex Sopala said:


> because the CPU will probably come with it


I don't think this is the case. Higher end CPUs don't come with a stock cooler, the lower end ones do and the paste is already applied to them. 

The cooler you've ordered though might come with paste might want to see if you can find out.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 15, 2022)

Studio E said:


> Any comment toward that thought?


You won't notice a performance difference between either the 12900 or the 5950x for DAW purposes. Go with what makes you happy.


----------



## Studio E (Jan 15, 2022)

d.healey said:


> You won't notice a performance difference between either the 12900 or the 5950x for DAW purposes. Go with what makes you happy.


This is music to my ears.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 15, 2022)

Studio E said:


> I'm no expert, but I have spoken to a DAW builder, who said it was a better way to go than the Ryzen. I'm not arguing, because I really don't have the smarts to on this, just saying. I'm kind of putting this together as a proven commodity. I'm still open minded, but am looking for something to just work with no hiccups. I've "heard" that there may be some glitches going the AMD vs Intel route, or adjustments to be made? I just really want to get this machine together and work.
> 
> Any comment toward that thought?


I’ve built hundreds of computers. My 5950x Daw machine is working flawlessly.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 15, 2022)

d.healey said:


> You won't notice a performance difference between either the 12900 or the 5950x for DAW purposes. Go with what makes you happy.


😂


----------



## Meo96 (Jan 15, 2022)

I went with that same motherboard for my new build (i7 12700k) and I'm really happy with it (nice look and quality, fast boot, installed all the drivers by itself as soon as it connected to wifi, nice BIOS, good amount of SATA and M2 slots) 

The complete build:


https://pcpartpicker.com/user/Meo96/saved/#view=CfKCdC


----------



## Pictus (Jan 15, 2022)

Studio E said:


> I'll be adding all my old hard drives other than my system and audio drives listed here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All good, just need to add a Noctua LGA1700 kit (NM-i17xx-MP83)





Intel LGA1700 – all you need to know


Designed in Austria, Noctua's premium cooling components are renowned for their superb quietness, exceptional performance and thoroughgoing quality.




noctua.at




But for reference I will give some points:

For cases I like to use the Noise Normalized results as guide



For those who use mechanical hard disks a "silent case" like Fractal Define 7
with an extra 140mm fan in the front may be more interesting than an airflow case.
The front door of the Fractal Define 7 is also a second layer for sound control.
But add a power hungry GPU(heat generator) and you want an airflow case or
open the front door of the Fractal Define 7.

You do not need an extra thermal paste, but if want one of the best around it is the
SYY-157 as it is durable, not expensive, high performance and not very hard to apply.








Review SYY 157 - Recensione pasta termica SYY 157


Unboxing, recensione e review della pasta termica SYY 157 ad alte prestazioni da ben 15,7 W / M-K . Test, benchmark e temperature CPU.




albestech.com




It is a lot less viscous than the TFX(harder to apply)








Migliore pasta termica 2022 - Roundup e classifica migliori paste termiche


Quale è la migliore pasta termica 2022 per pc, cpu e overclock? Roundup, classifica, test, benchmark e temperature migliori paste termiche.




albestech.com








Alternatives can be Alseye T9+ Platinum, Zezzio GT-GX, Maxtor CTG9 or FuzeIce Plus.

How to deal with viscous paste, best use a hot air(hair dryer) over the paste tube/heatsink/cpu
or leave the paste tube in hot water for some minutes.



Cheaper Windows OEM keys








Ad: Up to 91% discount: Windows 10 lifetime license for $11 and Office 2019 for $41! (14/1/22)


Super January discounts have started on VIPkeysale! In fact, these days you can find offers up to 91% on many software, such as the one to be able to purchase a license of Windows 10 PRO, which we rem...




www.guru3d.com


----------



## Studio E (Jan 15, 2022)

Pictus said:


> All good, just need to add a Noctua LGA1700 kit (NM-i17xx-MP83)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the detailed info!


----------



## 3CPU (Jan 15, 2022)

I use Noctua paste that comes with their CPU coolers, the paste should have 5 years or more lifespan, and by that time I suppose it is time to upgrade. I have had no issues swapping out CPU's, no mess at all if you apply the right amount.

I won't use liquid metal, that has the potential for corrosion and is electrically conductive.


----------



## alcorey (Jan 15, 2022)

Have I missed something? I don't see a processor in your parts list and don't believe one has been mentioned in this thread


----------



## easyrider (Jan 15, 2022)

alcorey said:


> Have I missed something? I don't see a processor in your parts list and don't believe one has been mentioned in this thread


He added a 12900k…the OP has deleted it from his list…


----------



## alcorey (Jan 15, 2022)

easyrider said:


> He added a 12900k…the OP has deleted it from his list…


Thanks.......was a bit confusing


----------



## Studio E (Jan 16, 2022)

Sorry guys. To button this up, I pulled the trigger last night, but had to get THE CPU elsewhere, as it went out of stock while contemplating. I still went with the i9 12900.


----------



## Studio E (Feb 3, 2022)

Hey everyone, I really appreciate all the help, comments, etc. I just wanted to follow-up. This PC is a HUGE leap in power. As a not-super techy guy, I wasn't sure what to expect or how it would be quantified, but it feels pretty amazing. I am putting a link to the build-list down below, minus the CPU, which was an Intel i9 12900, purchased at B&H.

I'm working with my first project with this build, and with 20+ instances of Kontakt running various Spitfire libraries, a half-dozen instances of Opus running HW stuff, Several Damage 2's, Altiverb, and some Plugin Alliance Console J plugs, my CPU is buried into the low side of the meter. It's like it's not even thinking about what it's doing, and that is sweet. I know that this isn't much, but on my old PC, I would have already been feeling the multiple instances of legato-based Kontakt libraries. 

I watched a couple different videos to get ready, but on the day of the physical build, it was this one that I used to guide myself through. I'd highly recommend it. I knew a decent amount, but hadn't ever done a from-scratch build, and this one was very helpful and confidence boosting. The big questions in my head, were how to attach/connect the case i/o to the motherboard. This guy explained it all perfectly and it was super easy. The only issue I ended up having, was that the case has more USB3 connectors than my motherboard. Really no big deal at all and I can remedy that if I want. I don't see why I'd need to as of yet though.

I haven't run a real template in a long time, and I doubt I will any time soon. It just doesn't usually work out for me, so I won't be running 1000 instruments any time soon, but I'm sure it would be great at it.

I hope this thread helps someone else. Thanks again!

Build list, minus i9 12900 CPU: https://newegg.io/a3f8ffe

Video:


----------



## pcarrilho (Feb 3, 2022)

Studio E said:


> Hey everyone, I really appreciate all the help, comments, etc. I just wanted to follow-up. This PC is a HUGE leap in power. As a not-super techy guy, I wasn't sure what to expect or how it would be quantified, but it feels pretty amazing. I am putting a link to the build-list down below, minus the CPU, which was an Intel i9 12900, purchased at B&H.
> 
> I'm working with my first project with this build, and with 20+ instances of Kontakt running various Spitfire libraries, a half-dozen instances of Opus running HW stuff, Several Damage 2's, Altiverb, and some Plugin Alliance Console J plugs, my CPU is buried into the low side of the meter. It's like it's not even thinking about what it's doing, and that is sweet. I know that this isn't much, but on my old PC, I would have already been feeling the multiple instances of legato-based Kontakt libraries.
> 
> ...




why DDR4 memory ?


----------



## Studio E (Feb 3, 2022)

pcarrilho said:


> why DDR4 memory ?


Not trying to be a smart-ass buuuttt..... it works? Haha, at some point I decided on this motherboard, and what I was reading at that time, was that DDR4 was what was being used in that build. I just knew it worked, so I went with it. DDR3 doesn't work with this build, and DDR5 is more expensive, as well as the fact that I just don't understand what the benefit would be. Not saying there isn't a benefit, but if there is, it would probably be lost on me. I am just super happy with how it's performing, as is.


----------



## d.healey (Feb 3, 2022)

Studio E said:


> I just don't understand what the benefit would be.


I don't think you would notice any benefit with the DDR5 modules that are currently available - if you could even find any to buy. You would notice a severe dent in your budget though. I went for DDR4 with my Alder Lake build too.


----------



## pcarrilho (Feb 3, 2022)

Studio E said:


> Not trying to be a smart-ass buuuttt..... it works? Haha, at some point I decided on this motherboard, and what I was reading at that time, was that DDR4 was what was being used in that build. I just knew it worked, so I went with it. DDR3 doesn't work with this build, and DDR5 is more expensive, as well as the fact that I just don't understand what the benefit would be. Not saying there isn't a benefit, but if there is, it would probably be lost on me. I am just super happy with how it's performing, as is.


If it works, it works


----------



## ip20 (Feb 3, 2022)

Studio E said:


> Hey everyone, I really appreciate all the help, comments, etc. I just wanted to follow-up. This PC is a HUGE leap in power. As a not-super techy guy, I wasn't sure what to expect or how it would be quantified, but it feels pretty amazing. I am putting a link to the build-list down below, minus the CPU, which was an Intel i9 12900, purchased at B&H.
> 
> I'm working with my first project with this build, and with 20+ instances of Kontakt running various Spitfire libraries, a half-dozen instances of Opus running HW stuff, Several Damage 2's, Altiverb, and some Plugin Alliance Console J plugs, my CPU is buried into the low side of the meter. It's like it's not even thinking about what it's doing, and that is sweet. I know that this isn't much, but on my old PC, I would have already been feeling the multiple instances of legato-based Kontakt libraries.
> 
> ...




Thank you for sharing your experience and this. Very much plan to watch and study this video.


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 3, 2022)

d.healey said:


> You won't notice a performance difference between either the 12900 or the 5950x for DAW purposes. Go with what makes you happy.


You _might_ actually. The 12900K is 20% faster than the 5950 in single-thread and FPU speed, two extremely important factors for audio. But honestly, and this speed level, it's like arguing that a Lamborghini Aventador is the better choice over an Aston Martin DB11 because it throws .1 G better on the skid pad. Forget the fact that the Aventador has just enough room for two medium sized people and their wallets and that's about it, lol! Looks cool though. 😂


----------

